

Learning from Facebook: Preventing PHP Leakage - tomh
http://www.nik.com.au/archives/2007/08/11/learning-from-facebook-preventing-php-leakage/

======
Tichy
Just don't use PHP...

~~~
omouse
Or use PHP for its original purpose: as a templating language.

~~~
jamongkad
What are you talking about? PHP5 has some sick OOP features. You gotta take a
2nd look at it friend :-)

------
alex_c
Any good security tips for Rails? :p

(speaking of which, I keep seeing requests for php files in my server logs...
bots looking for php apps with known vulnerabilities, I'm guessing... kinda
interesting to see).

